# Der Winter kommt.............



## Panzerolli (5. Sep. 2010)

Im letzten Winter hatte ich den Gartenteich gerade fertig (ohne Pflanzen und Fische).

Also erst Anfang diesen Jahres bepflanzt und einige Wochen danach Goldorfen und Moderließchen (Es ist bis dato auch kein einziger gestorben  - ganz in Gegenteil, ich habe heute ganz kleine schwarze junge Fische entdeckt - die so klein sind, das ich sie kaum erkannte habe bzw. es schwierig ist sie zu sehen.) eingesetzt.

Aufgrund eurer Empfehlungen, habe ich bei der Bepflanzung viele Unterwasserpflanzen eingesetzt und alles wächst und gedeiht einfach nur super.
Wasser ist Top - nur ab und zu leichte Fadenalgen, die sich aber problemlos abfischen lassen.

Auch 4 __ Frösche sind zugewandert 

Aber jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage, die mir ehrlich gesagt ein wenig Angst macht?
Wie stelle ich sicher das mein Teich nicht ganz zufriert?

Hatte letzten Winter zum Test mal dieses Styropordingens drauf, aber noch 2-3 Tagen sehr kalten Tagen und viel Schnee, war er eingefroren und auch zugefroren.
Ich denke darüber nach mir einen Eisfreihalter mit Luftpumpe zu kaufen, aber was muss ich da beachten? Muss der der Teichgröße angepasst sein?
Was ist mit den Teichpflanzen? Muss ich die tiefer setzten?
Ausschneiden findet doch erst im Frühjahr statt, oder?:?

Danke im voraus
Olli


----------



## danyvet (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Hallo Olli,

ich entnehme deinem Profil, dass du (noch) keine Fische drin hast, also bräuchtest du eigentlich keinen Eisfreihalter. Mein Teich hat das die letzten 2 Winter auch überstanden, und deiner ja letztes Jahr offensichtlich auch 
Ich habe heuer zum ersten Mal __ Moderlieschen drin, die jetzt aber noch Babies sind (max. 3cm), und alle haben mir versichert, dass ich auch bei denen keinen Eisfreihalter brauch.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Hi Dany



> ich entnehme deinem Profil, dass du (noch) keine Fische drin hast, also bräuchtest du eigentlich keinen Eisfreihalter.





> Aso erst Anfang diesen Jahres bepflanzt und einige Wochen danach Goldorfen und Moderließchen (Es ist bis dato auch kein einziger gestorben  - ganz in Gegenteil, ich habe heute ganz kleine schwarze junge Fische entdeckt - die so klein sind, das ich sie kaum erkannte habe bzw. es schwierig ist sie zu sehen.) eingesetzt.




Hi Oli,
zu Eisfeihaltern kann ich dir nichts sagen, darüber grüble ich noch an meinem Teich herum.
Manche überwintern ihre Teiche ohne Eisfreihalter, egal nach welchem Prinzip die Eisfreihalter funktionieren.
Über verschiedene Eisfreihalter findest du im Forum einiges..; auch zum Pro und Contra.


Gräser, __ Binsen, ..., die über die Wasserobefläche stehen, die schneidest du, wenn sie dürr sind,  im Spätherbs/Winter *über* der Wasseroberfläche ab. Das gewährt einen gewissen Gasautausch, trotz Eis. 





> Ausschneiden findet doch erst im Frühjahr statt,


..oder so!


> Was ist mit den Teichpflanzen? Muss ich die tiefer setzten?


Schwierige Frage! Wenn du alle in der richtigen Tiefe gepflanzt hast, brauchst du nichts tiefer setzen.
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Panzerolli (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Ups, hab vergessen, das Profil anzupassen.
Doch, ich habe seit dem Frühjahr Goldorfen und Moderließchen drin.


----------



## MadDog (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Hallo Olli,
ich habe mir auch Gedanken darüber gemacht und hier im Forum viel gelesen.
Ich werde meinen Teich mit Pflanzen und Fischen besetzt wie folgt über den Winter bringen.

Ich habe mir einen Luftkompressor gekauft der 5.200 ltr. die Stunde bringt. Ich werde 3 Luftausströmer über ein Rohr hängen, das die Luftausströmer ca. 30-40 cm  unter der Wasseroberfläche hängen. Außerdem werde ich die Schläuche von den Pumpen abmachen und am Rand befestigen, das sich eine Strömung ergibt.
Ich gehe stark davon aus das der Teich in dem Bereich defenitiv nicht zufrieren wird.
Die Pflanzen werde ich so lassen wie sie sind. Bei einem Naturteich stellt ja auch keiner die Pflanzen tiefer.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Panzerolli (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Ok, hört sich interesant an!? Aber woher weiß ich welche Pumpe mit wieviel Leistung ich brauche?
Ich dachte an einen Eisfreihalter mit Styropor und Sprudelstein unten dran!? Aber wie tief sollte der Sprudelstein max. hängen, bei 1,1 m Teichtiefe? Und welche Stärke sollte die Pumpe haben?
Viele Anbieter schreibe,das die Luftpumpe im Haus betrieben werden soll!?
Das geht bei mir nicht, da der Teich zu weit vom Haus weg ist !

ty im voraus
Olli


----------



## danyvet (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Eine Luftpumpe ist definitiv außerhalb des Wassers zu betreiben, aber ev. kannst du sie auch draußen, mit einem Kistl drübergestülpt (Schutz vor Wasser und Schnee) außerhalb des Hauses betreiben.
Den Sprudelstein oder Luftschlauch würd ich aber nicht allzu tief machen, sonst sprudelts dir das warme Wasser nach oben und es friert womöglich tiefer als ohne. Aber das ist spekulativ. Keine Ahnung, wie stark sich das auswirken würd.

edit: aja, und  sorry, ich hab wohl deinen Beitrag nicht genau gelesen (die Info über die Fische)


----------



## Scheiteldelle (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

also ich habe auch einen Sprudelstein in ca. 30 cm Tiefe (da senkrechte Wände egal wo)gehängt. Dann habe ich an richtig kalten Tagen gesehen, dass es aus dem ca. 1 Meter großem Loch dampft und damit nicht so viel Wärme abgegeben wird eine Art kleines Zelt aus Folie über das Loch gebastelt; dann ein rumliegendes Stück Abwasserrohr als Verbindung zwischen Im-Zelt und Außerhalb-Zelt noch unter die Folie gelegt; fertig

Die Pumpe hat wirklich keine große Leistung; muß nochmal schauen aber ich glaube ca. 600 Liter die Stunde.

LG


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Hi,

ich habe ebenfalls solch einen Styroporeisfreihalter ca. 30cm dm mit Ruhr inne Mitte. Ich lege immer Steine oben drauf so dass er ordentlich im Wasser ist (vielleicht so 15cm) – somit ist mein Teich bei dem letzten Extremwinter nicht zugefroren.

Mit der Luftpumpe hatte ich mir das auch überlegt, jedoch muss das Ansauggerät Frostfrei stehen damit die Membran nicht kaputt geht – ist bei mir nen Problem da ein solcher Frostfreier Raum 30m entfernt ist. Vielleicht kann man ja einen Styroporkasten mit kleinen Ansauglöchern in Teichnähe bauen – hab dafür aber erstmal keine Zeit und mache es so wie bei den beiden vorangegangen wintern.


----------



## danyvet (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> ich habe ebenfalls solch einen Styroporeisfreihalter ca. 30cm dm mit Ruhr inne Mitte. Ich lege immer Steine oben drauf so dass er ordentlich im Wasser ist (vielleicht so 15cm) – somit ist mein Teich bei dem letzten Extremwinter nicht zugefroren.



Was bitte ist "Ruhr"? Kannst du mal ein Foto von deiner Eisfreihalterkonstruktion machen? Bitte, danke!


----------



## Teicher (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Hallo Olli, ich wohne grad 75Km von dir weg, daher haben wir dias gleich witterung g'habt lezten Winter.  Also, ich bhab 'ne Eisfreihalter von Oasis.  Vier Winter lang hat's einiger maßen gefunzt, aaaber den letzten war so lang, das die ansauglöcher von des ting sich mit Algen usw. belagt haben!  Rausziehen ist auch nicht mehr gegangen weil des blöde Stromkabel auch noch eingefroren war, d.h. ich konnt's nicht raus tun zum säubern.  Die leistung hat noch & noch nachgelassen und zuletzt war der Freihalter nimmer frei so das ich schaun mußte wie ich des oller loch offen halten könnt.  Deshalb denke ich, des ganze gelump ist nur was für leute die wohnen wo's wärmer ist.
Nichts für ungut, tschüß, Jimmy


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*



danyvet schrieb:


> Was bitte ist "Ruhr"? Kannst du mal ein Foto von deiner Eisfreihalterkonstruktion machen? Bitte, danke!




Rohr meinte ich , innen ist ein Hohlraum - in diesem, also nicht im Wasser steckt ein kleines Plaste Rohr zur Gasausführung.

Auf dem Bild schaut er noch viel zu stark raus - ich hab dann schwerere Steine oben drauf gelegt so dass er bis zur roten Linie im Wasser ist.


----------



## Garfield (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Hallo,

Eine ernstgemeinte Frage :
Warum dieser Aufwand mit dem Teichfreihalten ?
Die meisten eurer Teiche sind doch über 1m tief, da sollten doch die Fische überleben.
Oder ist das mehr für die Pflanzen gedacht ?

Bei mir sieht es jedes Jahr so aus, teils mit dicker Schneeschicht drauf, und ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass die Fische sterben.
Den Pflanzenfilter eisfrei zu halten dürfte wohl unmöglich sein ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Sorry, aber ich finde es immer wieder unverantwortlich Tiere absichtlich aufs Eis zu lassen damit sie spaß haben, vorallem wenns so dünn aus sieht – ich hab hier shcon einige Bildchen mit ihren Hunden aufm Eis gesehen und auch dazu meine Meinung abgegeben.

Im Teich wirst Du trotz genauen Blätterabkäscherns immer noch einen Teil drinn haben der sich langsam zersetzt, bei dieser Zersetzung entsteht Gas das irgendwo entweichen muss. Sicher entweicht auch einiges bei den nicht abgeschnittenen Uferpflanzen (drumherum ist immer ein ganz kleiner Spalt) und am Teichrand – jedoch finde ich einen zusätzlichen Eisfreihalter der eher mittig positioniert wird für gut.

Bei Koihaltung ist es sogar noch viel wichtiger einen großen Teil eisfrei zu halten. Dazu können unsere Spezis auf Wunsch gerne noch was schreiben.


Du wirst hier einige Threads aus dem letzten winter finden mit z.B. Namen wie *alle Fische tot* usw.


PS: den Schnee lasse ich übrigens auf dem Eis


----------



## solist (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Eine an Land stehende Luftpumpe mit 4 Schläuchen deren Specksteine am Boden liegen (80 cm) halten auch im letzten Winter eine Fläche von ca. 60 cm Durchmesser eisfrei. Am Boden ist das Wasser, das die Luftblasen nach oben bringen, an wärmsten. Viele Grüße    Horst


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*



solist schrieb:


> Eine an Land stehende Luftpumpe mit 4 Schläuchen deren Specksteine am Boden liegen (80 cm) halten auch im letzten Winter eine Fläche von ca. 60 cm Durchmesser eisfrei. Am Boden ist das Wasser, das die Luftblasen nach oben bringen, an wärmsten. Viele Grüße    Horst


Horst,

genau das ist nicht zu empfehlen  - damit nimmst du den Fischen die letzten warmen Stellen. Die Eisfläche bleibt durch die Bewegung der Luftblasen eisfrei und nicht durch den Auftrieb des etwas wärmeren Wassers.

Grundsätzlich sollten solche Luftsprudler in der oberen Teichschicht hingelegt bzw. gehangen werden um genau solch eine Durchmischung der lebenswichtigen warmen untersten Schicht zu verhindern.


----------



## Eugen (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich finde es immer wieder unverantwortlich Tiere absichtlich aufs Eis zu lassen damit sie spaß haben, vorallem wenns so dünn aus sieht – ich hab hier shcon einige Bildchen mit ihren Hunden aufm Eis gesehen und auch dazu meine Meinung abgegeben.



So ein .... 
Bei mir laufen im Winter etliche Nachbarskatzen (früher auch unsere eigenen) auf dem zugefrorenen Teich rum.
Was ist da dran unverantwortlich 
Ob sie Spaß dabei haben ?   Aber sie sind halt neugierig.
Soll ich da im Winter tagelang am Teich campieren,um die Katzen vom Eis zu vertreiben ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

nö - so war das nicht gemeint - sondern wenn man die aktiv drauf lässt


----------



## danyvet (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*



> nö - so war das nicht gemeint - sondern wenn man die aktiv drauf lässt


solange man da als viel schwererer Mensch mit drauf geht, kein Problem 
bei mir laufen auch die Nachbarskatzen (und eigene) am Eis, und wenn Schnee drauf ist, sehen sie ja gar nicht, das da drunter (zugefrorenes) Wasser ist. Das beunruhigt mich auch immer und ich bin jedes Frühjahr froh, keine Katzenleiche im auftauenden Wasser zu finden. Aber ich würde deshalb auch keine 24-Stunden-Wache aufstellen oder den Teich deshalb einzäunen.
Aber wie gesagt, ganz wohl ist mir dabei nie. Auf dem Bild von Garfield allerdings sieht mir das Eis ziemlich dick aus, für eine Katze jedenfalls sicher. 
Aber Katzen kann man sowieso weder absichtlich aufs Eis locken (wenn man nicht selber drauf steht und mit einem Leckerli wachelt) noch vom Eis fern halten. Die tun ohnehin was sie wollen


----------



## willi1954 (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*



danyvet schrieb:


> Eine Luftpumpe ist definitiv außerhalb des Wassers zu betreiben,...



Moin

also, die meisten Luftsprudler incl. Sprudelstein haben relativ dünne Luftleitungen.
Meine Erfahrung ist dabei, das sich in den Schläuchen Schwitzwasser sammelt und
sie dann zufrieren.

Grüsse aus HH

Willi


----------



## Panzerolli (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*



willi1954 schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist dabei, das sich in den Schläuchen Schwitzwasser sammelt und
> sie dann zufrieren.
> Willi



Na toll, das auch noch.Also in ca. 10 m Entfernung könnte ich die Pumpe frostfrei aufstellen , aber das hilft mir ja dann auch nichts, wenn die Schläuche zufrieren :shock

Ich hab im Moment echt keinen Plan mehroops


----------



## danyvet (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*



willi1954 schrieb:


> also, die meisten Luftsprudler incl. Sprudelstein haben relativ dünne Luftleitungen.
> Meine Erfahrung ist dabei, das sich in den Schläuchen Schwitzwasser sammelt und
> sie dann zufrieren.



Willi, das kann ich bestätigen, denn ich habe heute bemerkt, dass sich in der Nähe der Pumpe im Schlauch Kondenswasser befindet. Kann mir also gut vorstellen, dass sie im Winter einfriert. Werde das als "Zeichen" werten und sie rechtzeitig vor Einbruch des Winters abbauen (schon in den nächsten Tagen?? sch....Wetter...  )


----------



## danyvet (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

@Olli: ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei Goldorfen aussieht, aber wegen der __ Moderlieschen brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen, die schaffen das auch ohne Eisfreihalter (hab ich mir sagen lassen, keine eigene Erfahrung - NOCH nicht  )


----------



## Panzerolli (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Äh, ok, ih glaub ich hab ne Lösung gefunden.
Die Luftschläuche gehen von der Pumpe nicht direkt ins Wasser sonder in eine Flasche oder ähnlichem mit einem Korkverschluß.Dort kann sich das Wasser am Flaschenboden sammeln und die Luft geht durch den anderen Schlauch, durch den Kork in den Teich zum Sprudelstein.

Aber mal ne andere Frage: Müssen die Schwimmpflanzen raus? Oder lasst ihr die mit einfrieren?
lg
Olli


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Wenn die Flasche im Keller steht, wird ja trotzdem warme Luft nach draußen transportiert. Da bildet scih wieder Kondenswasser das dann im Schlauch zufriert. 

Jeep Seerose lass ich draußen einfireren. Einige andre Schwimmpflanzen könnte man als einjährig bezeichnen da die Überwinterung im AQ einfach viel teurer als der Neukauf sein könnte.


----------



## Lara (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Hallo ,
wie findet ihr den diesen Eisfreihalter OASE Icefree 20 ??
Überlege mir gerade  diesen zuzulegen.
Kaufen oder lieber Finger davon ??
 MFg lara


----------



## Mercedesfreund (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

..hört auf mit dem Winter..es wird Frühling, seht selbst


----------



## Digicat (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

[OT]Unglaublich ...
Werner, bei Dir blüht die __ Sumpfdotterblume ...
Bei "Silko-Werner" die Sommer-Tamariske ....

Heuer ist das Wetter wohl verrückt [/OT]


----------



## HaDie (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*



> > Was bitte ist "Ruhr"?



Hallo Dany,
ist sicherlich ein Tipfehler, es soll bestimmt Rohr heißen.
Ich lege im Winter eine Styrodurtafel mit einer Öffnung, für die Faulgase in den Teich.
Der Ausströmstein hängt dann 30cm unter der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Hallo allerseits,
warum sind "Winterfestmachungen" mit so viel Streit (s. a. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=307509#poststop) verbunden? :?
Mich erstaunt noch eher dabei am meisten, dass viele sinnvolle Tipps gegeben werden, aber keine, wie ich im Winter Wärme in den Teich bekomme... . Mir geht es nicht um Teichheizung, sondern nur um den Effekt, dass ich mit der Wärme Luftleitungen nicht zufrieren lasse, Luftlöcher auftauen lasse etc.
Dazu bedarf es nicht unbedingt Heizbänder, Tauchsieder, Heizungen etc., sondern wie wäre es mit etwas Teichfolie, über die - isoliert von unten mit Styrodur/por, von oben z. B. mit PE-Hohlkammerprofil - Wärme gesammelt wird (so etwa 2 kWH/Tag/m² im Jan/Feb sollte schon drin sein)?
Gibt es schon erfolgreiche Konstrukteure hier im Forum?


----------



## Bebel (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Hallo Olli

Mein Teich ist im ersten Jahr trotz starkem Frost, problemlos noch ohne Eisfreihalter ausgekommen. Im letzten Jahr hatte sich am Grund wohl schon mehr Mulm angesammelt und ca. 20 __ Frösche hatten sich den Teich zum überwintern ausgesucht, außerdem war auch schon Fischnachwuchs dazu gekommen. 

Nachdem der Teich längere Zeit zugefroren war, kam irgendwann die Sonne raus und der Schnee schmolz. Das haben die Frösche wohl als Zeichen genommen ihre Winterruhe zu unterbrechen und schwammen alle ganz hektisch unter der geschlossenen Eisdecke am Rand herum. Ich habe dann eilig ein Loch in die Eisdecke geschmolzen und einen Sprudler angeschlossen. 

Leider war der Sprudlerstein am Anschluß gebrochen, so dass ich einfach den Schlauch ohne Stein ins Wasser gehängt habe (mit einem festgebundenen Kieselstein beschwert. Ich habe den Schlauch nur wenige Zentimeter tief platziert, so dass die austretende Luft halt die Wasseroberfläche in dem Loch in Bewegung gehalten hat. Tiefer würde ich ihn auch nicht platzieren, damit nicht zuviel Umwälzung stattfindet. Sauerstoff ist ja bei so niedrigen Temperaturen genügend im Wasser.
Die Frösche kamen alle zum Loch geschwommen und haben danach scheinbar ihre Winterruhe fortgesetzt - im Frühjahr war Gott sei Dank nur ein toter Frosch im Schlamm zu finden.

Leider kam das Loch im Eis für meine drei __ Silberkarpfen, die ich in dem Jahr eingesetzt hatte zu spät - oder die konnten die kalten Temperaturen nicht ertragen. Alle anderen Fische wie Gold- und Blauorfen, Goldis und __ Shubunkin, sowie __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge haben den Winter quickfidel überstanden.

LG Bebel


----------



## eva rena (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Hallo,
habe schon im alten Teich über Winter belüftet. Klappt gut, solange nicht 2-stellige Minusgrade über mehrere Tage anhalten. Dann bilden sich auf einer dicken Eisfläche, da wo die Ausströmersteine liegen richtige Eiskronen mit einem sprudelndem Loch in der Mitte. In diesem Jahr habe ich einen neuen Teich angelegt und möchte den Bachlauf/Wasserfall vom Biothop (liegt ca. 1m höher als der Teich) auch im Winter weiter laufen lassen. Habe mir ein 24m Heizkabel 480 Watt gekauft und will es teilweise im Biothop, durch den Bachlauf in den Teich verlegen. In der Hoffnung, daß zumindest ein großer Teil eisfrei bleibt. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit gemacht?


----------



## axel (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Hallo Eva 

:willkommen

Sag mal ist das Heizkabel den speziell für Teiche 
Ich würd mir kein 220 Volt Kabel in den Teich legen . Viel zu gefährlich !
Auch die kosten für Strom sind Gigantisch über 11 KW in 24 Stunden .

lg
axel


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

 Eva,

:willkommen im Forum! Einen schönen Teich den Du da zeigst..evtl stellst Du dich ja nochmal seperat vor mit Bildern? 

Viel Spaß im Forum!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## eva rena (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Dankeschön!!!
Bin noch nicht so vertraut mit der Matherie, aber ein Bild meiner Person ist im Profil.
Schönen Abend und nochmals Danke
eva rena


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Wenn Du im Unterforum "Anleitungen" ein bisschen liest kennst Du dich bald hier besser aus.


----------



## eva rena (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Ja, das ist ein speziell für Teiche hergestelltes Heizkabel von Pond. Nun, die Stromkosten fallen ja nur im Winter an. ---- Wenn´s den Fischen zu Gute kommt -----, so will ich das noch tragen.
Es grüßt
eva rena


----------



## koifischfan (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

11kW x 90 Tage = 990kW x 0,22 Pfennig = 217,80 Mark. In 90 Tagen wohlgemerkt, jeder weitere Monat 72 Mark.


----------



## Digicat (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Servus

@ Eva rena :
Sehr schöner Teich(e) .... wie Daniel schon gebeten .... wir würden gerne deinen Teich mit mehr Bildern sehen, aber in einem eigenen Thread ... Hier würde es sich anbieten < Klick

Deine Person kannst hier verewigen ... würde mich sehr freuen 

Danke das du die Kosten nicht scheust und deinen Fischen einen streßfreien Winter ermöglist 

@ KFF : seit wann haben wir jetzt den Euro, 10 Jahre ..... 

Schaut ganz anders aus, wenn man die Beträge halbiert ..... wären dann € 36,- für jedes weitere Monat .... nur so als Beispiel 
Ich gebe für eine Stange Zigaretten (200 Zigaretten) € 38.- in der Woche aus ... alles ist relativ .....

Edit: Ach ja ... ganz vergessen 
Herzlich Willkommen .... Eva


----------



## koifischfan (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Ne, ne die Zahlen sind korrekt. Eine Mark ist gleich ein xuro.
Beim Schreiben von xuro bekomme ich immer einen Krampf im linken Mittelfinger (damit wird das 'E' geschrieben). Deswegen bin ich auf das richtige Geld ausgewichen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,
passend zum Thema,
und entgegen manch anderer User in diesem Thread


> ..hört auf mit dem Winter..es wird Frühling, seht selbst


bei mir ist der Winter seit gestern definitv am Teich angekommen.
Heute morgen -4,5°C und die erste geschlossene Eisdecke am Teich.

LG Markus 

Anbei ein paar Fotos


----------



## Panzerolli (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Aber eines wollte ich noch fragen? Was macht ihr mit den reinen Schwimmpflanzen? Also z.B. die einjährigen? Raus und ab auf den BioMüll?
vg
Panzerolli


----------



## danyvet (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Ja, Olli, ich hab Schwimmfarn und Wasserhyazinthen. Voriges Jahr hab ich die meisten blöderweise drin gelassen, was vermutlich einer der Gründe war, warum ich im Frühsommer grüne trübe Suppe hatte 
Heuer tu ich sie raus, bevor sie ganz zerfallen. Auch wenn mein Herz blutet, weil ich weiß, dass ich damit einen Massenmord begehe *seufz*


----------



## jongen-scheibe (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt alle techn. Geräte abgeschaltet und überlasse den Teich sich selbst.
Am Tag bekommen die Kois einmal leichtes Futter und im Frühjahr gehen die technichen Geräte wieder in Betrieb.
Es braucht dann allerdings wieder 2-3 Wochen, bis das Wasser wieder klar ist.
Verluste hatte ich noch keine zu beklagen.
Ach ja, Pflanzen werden an der Oberfläche vom Teich gekürzt.
Tschau Torsten


----------



## danyvet (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Da ich keine Technik habe, die mir den Teich klärt, versuch ich halt, Nährstoffe selber rauszuholen. Lustigerweise war mein Teich im Frühjahr ja superklar, erst nach den vielen Regenfällen und Gewittern im Mai ist er trüb geworden


----------



## kaheko0 (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Hallo,
meine Filteranlagen werden Ende Oktober abgestellt,damit die untere Wassertemperatur
gleichbleibt.Anschließend wird der Sauerstoffausströmer auf eine Wassertiefe von ca.1 mtr.
eingestellt (meine Wassertiefe beträgt 2,80 mtr.)Zum Schluß werden ca.5kg Sauerstoff in
fester Form in den Teich eingebracht.Die vorh.Fische können sich so nach Bedarf den
Sauerstoff reinziehen.Habe damit schon seit Jahren die besten Erfolge verbucht.
Liebe Grüße kaheko0


----------



## eva rena (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Hallo ihr Lieben,
zum Thema Luftpumpe. In meinem alten Teich habe ich einen Iglu aus Steinen gebaut mit einer Öffnung, die ich nur mit einer großen Wurzel zu gestellt habe. Hier hatte ich die Stromzufuhr mittels Erdspieß untergebracht und den Lüfter darin auf einem Stein plaziert. Der bringt soviel Eigenwärme, daß er nicht erfrieren kann, obschon durch Ritzen in der Öffnung genügend Luft herein kam. Schließlich braucht er die Luft zum ansaugen, wie soll er sonst Luft in den Teich pusten. Das Ding lief bei mir fortlaufend das ganze Jahr durch und wenn nicht über mehrere Tage zweistellige Minusgrade waren haben die vier angeschlossenen Sprudelbälle den Teich in dem Bereich eisfrei gehalten.
Da ich damit über Jahre die beste Erfahrung gemacht habe, so habe ich jetzt im neuer Teich ebenfalls den Lüfter eingebaut, nur hier seitlich in den Erdwall des ca. einen Meter hohen Biothops eingebaut. Holzdecke drauf, Folie und mit Erde kaschiert. Vorne die Öffnung mit einer Steinplatte lose zu gestellt, damit ich immer an den Strom kann. Hier habe ich für diesen Winter, da der vergangene so ...kalt war, ein Heizkabel angeschlossen. Mal sehen wie sich das zusätzlich auswirkt.
Habe das Heizkabel ein Stück durch das Biothop, durch den Wasserfall und einige Meter durch den Teich gelgt, da ich vorhabe, den Wasserfall den Winter durchlaufen zu lassen. Das war sonst nicht möglich, weil er total zu gefroren war und das Wasser über die Eisschicht drüber weg rauschte. Bin mal gespannt, ob das Kabel es schafft, das Eis soweit zu bändigen.
Grüße Euch alle
eva rena


----------



## Digicat (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Servus Eva

Ein gefrorener Wasserfall/Bachlauf hat aber auch schöne Seiten .....

 

Und hier im Sommer
 

Wasserverluste traten bei mir nicht auf


----------



## eva rena (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Hey Digicat
Du hast recht, aber das Rauschen des Wasserfalls ist gerade in der Kälte besonders laut.
Finde ich toll.
eva rena


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Mein Filter läuft momentan noch - wird aber nur noch größtenteils über einen Skimmer versorgt der im Flachbereich liegt (Stufe 3 an der Aquamax 6000), Pumpe liegt 30cm über der tiefsten Stelle. 

Es gab mal ein paar Nächte so um die 0°C, Fliter bleib trotzdem an, Bakkis verrichten anscheinend immer noch gute dienste - WW Werte super.


----------



## shanana (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

ich habe meinen filter bei 8 grad wassertemperatur rausgetan.
den rest verrichtet eine membranpumpe


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

und wer füttert noch ? 

Bei uns ist das Wetter irgendwie wechselhaft, manchmal schmeiß ich noch ne Hand Futter rein wenns nich so kalt ist , 
die Koi kommen auch langsam rauf und fressen, nur halt nicht mehr so aktiv wie bei wärmeren Temperaturen, 

weiß ja das man ab 10° nicht mehr füttern soll aber will nur sichergehen das die Koi gut durch den Winter kommen - das Multiseason Futter wird ja gut angenommen, werde also nicht mehr noch auf nur Wheatgerm also Weizenkeimfutter umstellen


----------



## koifischfan (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Ich habe gestern auch noch zwei Hände voll reingeworfen, als ich sah, daß sie munter an der Oberfläche schwammen.

Die Wassertemperatur ist 7 Grad und das Filter läuft weiterhin.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Ich fahre noch 100%,
Wasser ist bei 9° und Futter gibt es auch noch 2xTäglich. Und so lange gefüttert wird, läuft auch der Filter volles Programm.


----------



## Butterfly (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Bei mir ist aktuelle WT im Teich 12,8°. 
Füttern tue ich 1x am Tag ca. 10g Wheatgermfutter mit Fischöl aufgefettet und Spirulina ummantelt.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## fbr (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Hallo,
was meint Ihr, würde die Pumpe passen um sie unter einem Styroporschwimmkörper zur Eisfreihaltung zu betreiben.


----------



## buddler (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

moin!
nur nicht zu tief ansaugen lassen.
müßte eigendlich funktionieren.
bei läuft die anlage auch noch.bei 2x futter am tag. wird auch erst beim ersten richtigen frost ausgeschaltet.
gruß jörg


----------



## migira (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Hallo,
ich habe soeben eine Styropor-Eisfreihalter auf die Teichoberfläche gesetzt, nachdem die erste dünne Eisschicht zu sehen ist. Hier kann ich auch einen Luftsprudler einsetzten. 
Ich habe den Teich übernommen. Der Vorgänger hat im Winter eigentlich gar nichts gemacht außer alle 14 Tage mal einen Luftsprudler für eine Stunde eingeschaltet. Der Sprudler war auch noch am Grund befestigt. So wie man hier nachlesen kann war das ja total falsch. Trotzdem hat er die Goldfische alle über den Winter gebracht.
Mir ist das doch ein bißchen Riskant. Deshalb Eisfreihalter mit ab und zu Lufteinströmung.


----------



## migira (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Nachdem der Teich jetzt Eisfrei ist schwimmen die Goldie´s alle umher. Das heißt das sie alle den 1. Winter überstanden haben (früher gab es mal nur einen Winter). Den Luftsprudler habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht eingeschaltet.


----------



## tipit (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Der Winter kommt.............*

Hallo Migira,
das ist super, denn so ein Winter wie dieses Jahr und dann noch auf dem hohen Westerwald in Breitscheid,
alle Achtung, die Goldis sind " arktiserprobt"

Grüße 
Tipit


----------

